# Potty Trained at 10 weeks!



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm so proud of Diesel because he has been the easiest dog to train housebreaking to! He sits at the door and whines until we come and open the door to go outside. Then he takes two steps on the grass and pees! I can't believe he's been so easy! He never has accidents.... all my past pups had accidents until they were around 4 months old (and that only was because they couldn't figure out how to signal us that they needed to go out). 

I don't know if it's because this is our 3rd puppy in 2.5 years and we've gotten the hang of it or if Diesel is just smart LOL. Whatever the case may be I just wanted to express how proud I am!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Wow! That is impressive. Way to go Diesel!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Diesel is right on track with house breaking. having accidents at 4 months old is rather late to not to have been house broken.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadDiesel is right on track with house breaking. having accidents at 4 months old is rather late to not to have been house broken.


psshaw! Tell that to Kelso







Our females have been easy though.

congrats! I think it is impressive!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay! He's young though, so don't be surprised if there's an accident or two. He does seem to have the idea down though! I was amazed how easy Lucy was to train. She was the same way and I think had like two accidents after she figured it out. They do well for a week or so and you let your guard down....


----------



## DoggieDoc (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, nice! My puppy at 5 months will still wee on the bath mats (if my roommate accidentally leaves the bathroom door open). Well done!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good boy Diesel!!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate you -_-



> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperI'm so proud of Diesel because he has been the easiest dog to train housebreaking to! He sits at the door and whines until we come and open the door to go outside. Then he takes two steps on the grass and pees! I can't believe he's been so easy! He never has accidents.... all my past pups had accidents until they were around 4 months old (and that only was because they couldn't figure out how to signal us that they needed to go out).
> 
> I don't know if it's because this is our 3rd puppy in 2.5 years and we've gotten the hang of it or if Diesel is just smart LOL. Whatever the case may be I just wanted to express how proud I am!


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Our Molly is also potty trained at 10 wks. She seems much more attentive to detail than Gus or Byron were. Might be a girl thing in her case. Gus was more like "I really got this thing down but rather not stop chewing my Cuz right now". Much like my human puppy by the way...








Kudos to Diesel!!!!


----------

